# Potentially worth it?.....



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

Or not?.....

I came across a 1/72 scale C-5 Galaxy on E-Bay. It's vacform...At that scale, if I've done my math right, she's about 41 inches.

The pics, ofcourse show parts with very little detail. It would no doubt require internal support. The manufacturer is ID Models...who I have never heard of. At 44 dollars current bid....would it be worth trying to bid for it near the end and shoving it in the "Ole' pile" as a future challenge?

Opinions please...especially those with vacform experience.

HAT1701D


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

FSM once covered a vac build of a 1/72 Galaxy. I think Paul Boyer was the builder of that... it's a big plane! I don't remember whose kit he used; I'd have to look it up but I don't have all of my FSM issues on hand to check. Did you do an online search for ID Models and see if anyone's posted info on the kit?

I've done some vac kits and a plane that big will need some special attention to keep from collapsing in on itself!

It could be that there are no other kits on the subject and if you MUST have one... this could very well be the only way. $44 doesn't sound that unreasonable to me.. but I'd do some research.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats a rare kit and I am sure it will go up much higher. IF you can get it for $44... Id pick it up.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

vacs are pretty much obsolete now. at the IPMS Nats they were giving them away. If its a MUST have then id say brass wire for support followed by expanding foam on the inside with holes cut for relief
good luck!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It was Paul...I'll look up the issue, but FSM has a pretty good data base. It's a challening kit. Got to be on your game for this one...

Steve


----------

